# 177 horses taken from upstate new york horse race farm



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, I hate hearing about stories like this (although I'm glad the horses got rescued)...my horse was a rescue who came from a similar situation, and I don't know how people can knowingly starve an animal! Why wouldn't you just say "hey, I can't take care of her anymore, so I'd better find someone who can!"??

People who can neglect and/or abuse animals have deep issues IMO...


----------



## Shamrock (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah, when I get older I'm becoming an animal right activist to prevent these horrible things


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Good for you Shamrock!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

yeah, I'm defiently going to do something in the area of horses and maybe horse shelter things.
If I can save just one horses life, it will be worth it.
 I hate people who do things like this. It is very upsetting .


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

being in this area, these stories make me so angry, horse racing is a big thing here and the conditions that some of these horses are in is rediculous. I can't believe this was a headline on MSN!


----------

